# holiday music



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

anyone heard when the siriusxm holly & holiday traditions will be starting? i tried chatting with sirius tech support but they cliam they dont have any information about it.


----------



## Gary Omaha (Nov 27, 2004)

*Holiday Traditions (via satellite on channel 4)*
will feature traditional holiday music from the '40s through the '60s by artists such as Andy Williams, Ray Conniff, Bing Crosby and Nat "King" Cole. Tuesday, November 12 at 12:00 pm ET- Tuesday, December 31 at 3:00 am ET

*Holly (via satellite on channel 17)*
will feature contemporary holiday music as well as traditional favorites, including songs by Kelly Clarkson, Josh Groban, Michael Buble, Mariah Carey, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Colbie Caillat, Whitney Houston and the cast of _Glee_. Tuesday, November 12 at 12:00 pm ET- Tuesday, December 31 at 3:00 am ET

*Holiday Pops (via satellite on channel 75)*
will feature classical Christmas carols and other holiday favorites by the greatest classical musicians of all-time, including the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Boston Pops, Luciano Pavarotti, The New York Philharmonic, King's College Choir and Thomas Hampson. uesday, December 3 at 12:00 pm ET- Thursday, December 26 at 3:00 am ET

*Country Christmas (via satellite on channel 58)*
will feature a mix of country Christmas music from contemporary artists as well as classic country artists, including Garth Brooks, Carrie Underwood and Lady Antebellum. Tuesday, December 3 at 12:00 pm ET- Thursday, December 26 at 3:00 am ET

*Navidad (SiriusXM channel 756)*
will feature contemporary Latin holiday music and with traditional classics, including Jose Feliciano, Willie Colon, Gloria Estefan, Marco Antonio Solis, El Gran Combo and Thalia. Tuesday, December 3 at 12:00 pm ET- Tuesday, January 7 at 3:00 am ET

*Holiday Soul (via satellite on channel 49)*
will feature classic soul and Motown holiday music from the '60s and '70s as well as R&B from the '80s and '90s including Whitney Houston, Aretha Franklin, Michael Jackson, Luther Vandross, Smokey Robinson & The Miracles, Dionne Warwick, The Four Tops, The Supremes, The O'Jays, James Brown, The Temptations, Lou Rawls and Toni Braxton. Tuesday, December 10 at 12:00 pm ET - Thursday, December 26 at 3:00 am ET

*Radio Hanukkah (via satellite on channel 111)*
will feature a wide variety of Hanukkah music including contemporary, traditional and children's Hanukkah classics. Wednesday, November 27 at 12:00 pm ET- Thursday, December 5 at 3:00 am ET


----------

